# Toro 824 throttle rod play.



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

*Toro 824 throttle rod play and some other fixing*

First post in this forum  

Bought a Toro 824 who wouldn't start. Thinking it would be an easy fix. 
Bought a new carburetor and got it started at least. But the throttle goes up and down constantly. I have too much play in the throttle assembly it seems. 
The governor arm goes back and forward constantly. I have searched on eBay for an hour and it looks like it's very hard to get any of the parts new. 
Any idea for a quick fix of some kind? 

I can provide some pictures later.

Edit: Found one for sale who have the throttle control next to the carb. Mine have the control on the top panel. 
Hmm maybe it's easier to do this. Less moving parts. The throttle assembly seems more complicated than necessary anyway.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nvragan


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

I will take some pictures tomorrow. 
Yes the throttle adjustment lever is on the handle bar.
There is a bracket on top of the carburetor where the throttle cable goes. One rod goes from the top of this to the governor arm and the second rod from the governor arm to the top of the carburetor.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Some pictures now. 

The problem is that the butterfly connector at the top of the carburetor can move freely about 1/4 of the total possible movement even with the rods connected. 
I Also tried to replace the spring on the throttle linkage without much difference. 
If i put the throttle below half speed it stops. 

Sorry for any bad English, just ask and i will try to explain better.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

New? You mean a new to you machine, a new used snowblower?

The throttle going up and down, you mean the engine is speeding up and down? If so, that would be a dirty carburetor. If you don't think you can clean it properly, buy a new one from eBay or Amazon.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

The carburetor is brand new if you look a little closer on the pictures. 
I can see that the throttle shaft on top of the carburetor are moving too freely while it's running. Because there is to much play in the throttle assembly. 
I will try to buy som different springs to se if that helps removing some of the play in the throttle assembly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

lkuo


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you so much for the pictures. I will look at it tomorrow to see if i have got everything in the right place before i try anything else.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

After som more work i finally got it running quite smoothly. I replaced the cheap spring on the throttle bracket with something little bit more expensive. 
I also adjusted the governor arm. Seems like the arm wasn't properly connected with the small shaft it's mounted on. 
Had a little intakte leak as well. 
Still have some fine tuning to do on the carburetor. Seems like it running too high on full throttle, like the engine is resisting a bit. 
I also noticed that the pulley that goes into the gearbox is quite wobbly as you can see on of the videos. Something that can be adjusted? The whole axle is moving so the pulley itself is not lose.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Too tight a spring will cause it to overrev. The springs on those Tecumseh carbs are pretty soft - you might want to run the shop manual gov setup procedure using the original spring - it might work out after all.

And something is definitely wrong in the basement - that pulley is all over the place!


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

So much tweaking to get this to run properly. I used to be a car mechanic and that was easier than this lain:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The se


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

tadawson: The second video was before i replaced the spring. I'll look more into it in the weekend. Need some good sleep and a fresh mind first  

Jtclays: It looks like it's the pulley itself. Guess i'll find it on eBay. Too bad i live in northern europe. Every little thing i order takes a least 14 days to arrive.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Watching the pulley wobble and comparing it to the surge, it almost looks like the drive is binding, and the gov is responding to that . . . Kind of hard to tell not seeing it in person, but for giggles you might consider removing the belt, and seeing how the engine runs without that pulling running. 

I'm nowhere near my similar Toro right now, but on my Tecumseh carbs, the spring basically puts tension on the gov arm to determine where it sits at a given RPM - the throttle plate is a hard link from the gov to the throttle plate on the carb, and the throttle control adjusts tension on the spring. 

- Tim


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

There is a screw on the shaft on the pulley which you can tighten and then get rid of the play in the shaft. Which is great because it gets good as new. 

Replaced the auger bearing today. It all went well until i tried to remove that half circle that keeps the pulley in place. It was stuck. Heat and hammering didn't move it at all. So i drilled through the axle and threaded it. Felt good to put some metric threads on this american machine


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

You put the auger bearing in backwards the flat side should go towards the pulley so you can take the end play out of the gearcase.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh thanks for seeing that. That's the drawback of taking things apart and not putting it back until several days later.


----------

